# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  New Betta falx behavior

## Muhd Hakim

Is it normal for new Betta falx to be extremely skittish? Got them 2 days ago and they have started feeding on frozen bloodworms but become skittish the moment my aquarium lights are turned on.

----------


## Guppendler

Yes they are usually shy creature but once they are settled down on their new environment they will be less. It’s a good sign that they are feeding, no cause of concern. They are good jumper so make sure you cover the tank well

----------


## muhdhakim

Alright, thanks!

----------


## Guppendler

No worries. I reckon you bought the falx from C328, very glad that auntie is taking efforts to bring in new wild betta species regularly

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Yeah I did, been going there very often as it is otw to school. There were 2 more bags of Betta falx but one batch had damaged dorsal fins and the other had many fish infected with ich

----------


## Guppendler

Price wise at those level I trust there are farms in Indonesia breeding them and other wild bettas

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Yeah I guess so, good news for us then. The pair have been much more lively and not skittish at all, the male has been flaring at the female and they have embraced a few times but no eggs  :Laughing:  They dont mind me feeding them by hand and eat the fbw greedily.

----------


## Muhd Hakim

The male flaring at the female, pardon the orangey tint at the back as the sun was shining directly https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyPMKe_G1-k

----------


## kklim

> The male flaring at the female, pardon the orangey tint at the back as the sun was shining directly https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyPMKe_G1-k


Nice! Tint makes it look more like their natural environment.

----------


## Guppendler

Agree, very nice simple setup. Thanks for sharing and I trust you should be having lots of falx very soon. They breed very readily  :Smile:

----------


## Muhd Hakim

You just mentioned it and the male is mouthbrooding today :Laughing:  though im expecting it would swallow the eggs. Saw the female passing a few eggs to the male when I returned from school earlier!

----------


## Muhd Hakim

THe mouthbrooding male, seems like the female battered him quite a bit. Also got another male today to reduce the attention the current male receives

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Pardon the twisted hanger at the back, we use it to hold the window shut as the wind is too strong at times :Laughing:

----------


## Guppendler

Congratulations! This is really fast. For mouthbrooder, always good to keep more males than female

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Second male has started mouthbrooding too, looks super grumpy while its resting :Laughing: . Also the current tank setup for them. Will be getting a pair of wild-caught Betta rubra in March as well  :Smile: )

----------


## Muhd Hakim

An update for today, the bettas are in fact Betta edithae and not Betta falx. The first male has released some fry, separated 6 of them out and the newer male swallowed its eggs today  :Sad: 
Would it be okay to feed them daphnia from C328, or should I get BBS instead?

----------


## Guppendler

Not sure if the falx is really edithae. I preferred to feed newly hatched or released fry with daphnia than bbs cos the baby daphnias are minute enough to go into the fry mouth. For mouthbrooder fry whicgh are larger I guess daphnia or bbs should be equally fine

----------


## Muhd Hakim

My bettas look the same as those in this thread. The irids only became obvious after I kept them for a few days. http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Betta-edithae

----------


## Muhd Hakim

Also for the fry, I'm feeding them with vinegar eels. Was given a starter culture of them by bro kklim, thanks a lot. Will be feeding them bbs/daphnia when they get older

----------


## Guppendler

Actually daphnia now is perfectly fine. But with CNY coming, most lfs will be closed and there will be no daphnia supply for the next 5-7 days at least.

----------

